# Triest bericht over Suredeath en schreeuw om hulp

## suredeath

Ik plaats hem in Engels, maar neem aan dat dat hier ook gelezen kan worden. Op dit moment heb ik niet de energie en de kracht om het nogmaals in het Nederlands te plaatsen, hopelijk hebben jullie daar begrip voor.

I really don't have any idea where to place this message, but I feel the urge to inform you all. Suredeath (real name Sjoerd) has died last Monday Night. He has had a heart transplant more then 15 years ago. Due to his medicine (for keeping his heart, but at the same time distroying his other organs), his condition has gotten worse over the last couple of months / weeks. Kidney and hearfailure his life as ended (but I'm so happy to have 'had' him for 2 years in my life). I know he came here often (though also other newsgroups, but at this moment I don't have a clue which ones).

A couple of weeks ago he started a Linux rescue 911 for Nicky document, but he didn't have the time to finish it.

Besides this sad news, I have a favour to ask. Both pc's in this house are working with Gentoo (as far as I can see). Though I'm totally hooked on Linux already, I have no idea how to stay with Linux. Sjoerd tried to teach me some things, but doing the things he did on both pc's is impossible. I don't even know how to burn a cd/dvd or turn on my own computer (an old one attached to his where I had hard disk space and we shared all programms).

I know and understand there are lots of manuals, but I have now idea where to look. I know, you don't like silly questions and mostly will answer with 'rm -Rf'. He worned me about that, but I hope you have the courtesy for not mentioning that. Lots of things to do beside pc problems as well as you can understand.

My questions. Please can anyone close to Breda help me live with his and mine computer. Burn some dvd's with the most important information, finally install his printer and teach me the most important things to know. And please, please, have some courtesy for my situation. If I ask silly questions, tell me, don't make fun of me or give 'dangerous' answers. If that's what you want, don't answer or tell me to shut up. I would love to go on with Linux -it itches when I think to have to go back to Windows-, but at this moment it's the only option I feel like having.

Best regards,

Nicky

Proud to have been Sjoerd's girlfriend

----------

## gerard27

Hallo,

Gecondoleerd.

Ik wil wel helpen maar ik woon wel wat verderweg van Oosterhout dan Breda.

Heb mijn eigen manier om met Gentoo-Linux om te gaan,maar het eindresultaat

is uiteindelijk het zelfde.

Gerard.

----------

## koenderoo

Hallo Nicky,

allereerst natuurlijk gecondoleerd met je verlies. Dit zijn zelfs voor mensen die Sjoerd niet zo goed hebben gekend kippevel-berichten.

Ik woon zelf ook niet zo heel dichtbij Breda, maar misschien dat je op een andere manier geholpen kunt worden dan via het "trage" forum. Je kunt namelijk beter op het IRC-chatkanaal van gentoo-nl je vragen stellen. Daar zijn altijd mensen aanwezig die het hart op de goede plek hebben en je verder kunnen helpen.

Vraag is natuurlijk wel: is er wel op jouw pc's een IRC-client geïnstalleerd? Weet je dit en heb je hier eventueel al eens mee gewerkt?

Je moet inloggen op de server van Freenode. Als kanaal kies je dan voor #Gentoo-nl (join #gentoo-nl)

Succes en sterkte!

----------

## polle

nogmaals gecondoleerd,

bewonder trouwens je moed om verder te gaan met linux, ben zelf al enige jaren een trouwe gentoo fan, woon in de buurt van Antwerpen,mocht je nog hulp nodig hebben is er misschien wel wat af te spreken,zo ver is het voor mij niet.

laat maar iets weten indien nodig

----------

